# Microsoft Win32 Server und Mod_rewrite



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

Sachtma, dadurch das .htacces ja nicht unter win32 zum laufen gebracht werden kann, wie ist es möglich mod_rewrite dort dennoch zu nutzen?
Benutze für offline arbeiten Apache, habe da ein Projekt welches Mod_rewrite benutzt, ich jedoch Probleme habe mit der Navigation.
File not Found, normal es existieren ja keine html Dokumente sondern nur PHP.

Hat da jemand erfahrung?


Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2005)

Warum soll .htaccess unter Windows nicht laufen?... bei mir tut es das!

Woran es bei mod_rewrite hapert, kann man nur sagen , wenn man sieht, was du da rewritest... das funktioniert unter Windows eigentlich auch normal


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

echt?
hm, dann bin ich zu Blöde 

dann versuch ich es nochmal 

Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

Also ich habe die httpd.conf entsprechend editiert.
Dem Ordner htdocs habe ich folgendes hinzugefügt, bzw. geändert
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride All

Die .htaccess Liegt im entsprechenden verzeichnis.
Die htaccess ist Korrekt da sie auf dem server ja Funktioniert, auf dem Windows System klapt das alles nicht so 


*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. 


Please contact the server administrator, admin@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error. More information about this error may be available in the server error log.







Sven Mintel evtl. einen Lösungsvorschlag?

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2005)

Zeig mal her, die .htaccess.... meine Kristallkugel ist beim Frühjahrsputz heruntergefallen 

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert .htaccess schon mal... sonst gäbe es keinen Serverfehler


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

ja ne die HTACCESS ist korrekt da sie Derzeit auf www.djtutorials.de Korrekt läuft.
Das Problem ist das ich ein Backup des Forums beim mir auf dem Rechner habe und dort die Mod_rewrite Links nicht verfolgen kann 
Die HTACCESS habe ich so wie sie ist vom Server Kopiert.

Es muss an der HTTPD.CONF Liegen 

*HTACCES*

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^thema_(.*)_(.*)_newpost_(.*).html showthread.php?$3&t=$2&goto=newpost
```
 
Die *httpd.conf*

```
Angehangen
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2005)

Setze mal ein Slash direkt vor "showthread.php"... vielleicht reicht das schon.


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

Hab ich Bringt nicht viel.
es Ändert sich nichts, alles wie gehabt 

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2005)

Nachdem du die httpd.conf geändert hast... hast du da den Apache neu gestartet?
Wenn nein...tu es.

Die httpd.conf sieht so eigentlich gu aus.... das Notwendige ist gestattet.

Das mit dem Slash lass aber trotzdem stehen.


----------



## liquidbeats (7. April 2005)

Ja den Apache Server habe ich neugestartet.
Das die änderungen an der httpd.conf nur bei neustarten übernommen werden weiss ich ja.

Dass weiss ich das ein Neustart erfoderlich ist, und mach ich auch immer 
Warum das jetzt aber immernoch nicht klapt weiss ich nicht. 



Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. April 2005)

Hab mir die httpd.conf noch mal angeschaut(was ist das überhaupt für eine Apache-Version, bei mir ist die teilweise recht unterschiedlich)


Jedenfalls ist diese Zeile noch auskommentiert:

```
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c
```
...vielleicht hilfts ja was, wenn du die Raute entfernst(testen kann ich es nicht... da es diese Zeile bei mir garnicht gibt.)


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Nach dieser Lange Pause melde ich mich nochmal zu wort 
   Ich habe es bisher noch nicht zum laufen bekommen.
   Sven Mintel ich habe es auskommentiert, die httpd.conf siehst du im anhang, ich bekomme das jedenfals nicht hin.

   Die Fehlermeldung von Darmals ist mittlerweile verschwunden, Apache meckert, er würde es nicht verstehen 

  Folgendes bekomme ich im Browser zu sehen

```
Bad Request
 
   Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.  
 
   Apache/1.3.23 Server at localhost Port 80
```
 
   Währe super wenn mir da jemand Helfen könnte.


   die htacces sieht noch genauso aus.

   Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Was sagt denn

```
<?php phpinfo() ?>
```
unter "Loaded Modules" zu mod_rewrite?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Nabend, irgendwie kommen wir beide nicht mehr aus nem Gespräch 

  Also PHP Sagt nichts dazu. muss ich mal in der php.ini schauen gehen.
  mod_rewrite ist nicht auffindbar in der phpinfo 
 Wie ging das noch gleich :/

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Dass hat mit der php.ini nichts zu tun, dort steht lediglich welche Module von Apache geladen wurden.
Und wenn dort mod_rewrite nicht steht, dann ist es auch nicht verfügbar.
Ich weiss ja nicht ob auf apache.org irgendwo was dazu steht.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

erlädt ja garkein Modul  Ich werde mal Testweise alles Aktivieren.
 ...
 Da tut sich dann auch nix.

 hmm, alles Murks :/

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Das er garkein Modul läd kann eigentlich nicht sein.
Ich bekomm PHP grad nicht so auf die schnelle eingerichtet.
Apache meckert immer wieder dass er die DLL angeblich nicht findet.... der Pfad ist aber richtig.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

ich vergleich das ja immer mit der Installierten uffm Server.
 Und bei mir Lokal läuft nicht ein Modul :Rolleyes:

 Lokale PHP Version 4.3.11 und uffm Server 4.3.5

 Ich brauch dabei diese Mod_rewrite langsam ma 

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Was mir grad auffällt, unten in deiner conf müsste es <Directory "C:/apache/htdocs"> oder <Directory "C:/apache/htdocs/"> heissen, und nicht <Directory "C:\apache\htdocs">


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Ich ändere das mal und Probier es dann nochmal 

*Nachtrag*:
  Ändert auch nichts daran 
 Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
 
   Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Du hast doch XAMMP installiert?
Dann hast Du dir die conf wohl ganz schon zerhauen....


> Loaded Modules core mod_win32 mpm_winnt http_core mod_so mod_access mod_actions mod_alias mod_asis mod_auth mod_autoindex mod_cgi mod_dir mod_env mod_include mod_log_config mod_mime mod_rewrite mod_setenvif mod_ssl mod_php5


Dass einzige was ich gemacht hab, ich habe vor _LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so_ das # weggenommen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Ich habe deine httpd.conf mal genommen und meinen Apache damit gestartet:
Ergebnis-Apache startet, mod_rewrite läuft

Änderungen daran habe ich abgesehen von einigen Pfaden keine vorgenommen.

Ich behaupte mal, dass mod_rewrite auch bei dir läuft, und du eine fehlerhafte RewriteRule hast.
Warum sie fehlerhaft ist, kann man nur sagen, wenn man sie sieht.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Inhalt der .htacces


```
RewriteEngine On
 
 RewriteRule ^(.*).html index.php$1
```
 
 Eine ganz einfache Regel, aber Sie funktioniert nicht.



 Dr. Dau nee hab kein Xammpp installiert, war irgendwie son Komplett Paket, weis nicht mehr wie es sich nennt, is schon Länger her.

 Sven das Problem ist das unter PHPINFO auch kein Modul angezeigt wird :/

 Aber der im Browser steht das der Server die Anfrage nicht verstehen konnte.


 Ich verstehe es nicht :/



 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

XAMPP ist ein Komplettpaket. 
Dass garkeine Module in phpinfo() angezeigt werden, heisst aber nicht dass sie nicht geladen werden, so weit ich weiss kann man die Anzeige auch abschalten.

[edit] die letztgenannte Regel hat bei mir keine wirkung [/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Probiers mal so:

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^(.*).html  /index.php?$1
```

Ansonsten...wie Dr Dau schon sagte:
Wenn bei phpinfo() nicht angezeigt wird, dass ein modul geladen wird, heisst das noch nicht, dass es nicht geladen wurde....bei mir werden auch keine Module angezeigt.

Wenn ein modul, welches lt. conf geladen werden soll, nicht geladen werden kann, dann sagt dir das der Apache beim Start...

*cannot Load module blablubb usw*


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Dr. Dau komisch, bei mir funktioniert das auf dem Server.

 Wenn ich beispielsweise kack.html eingebe lande ich bei der index.php



 Sven ich habe es geändert und Folgendes bekomme ich zu sehen
 No input file specified.

 wieder was neues :suspekt:


 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Naja...somit zumindest funktioniert mod_rewrite schonmal


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

ok  das ist doch schonmal Perfekt 

 Wie  muss ich denn jetzt mit der RewriteRule umgehen, denn die scheint er ja so nicht zu Akzeptieren 0O ...

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Autsch, stimmt ja.
Soll ja greifen wenn eine nicht vorhandene html aufgerufen wird.

Geht sowohl mit / als auch ohne.

Demnach stimmt wohl etwas mit der Regel nicht.
Oder kann er evtl. den Link nicht richtig übergeben?!


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Ich weis es mittlerweile nicht mehr

*Folgende Regel*
  RewriteRule ^(.*).html /index.php

*  Erzeugt folgende Meldung*
No input file specified.

 Und diese Meldung hatte ich bisher Nie 

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Dass könnte evtl. mit der Verzeichnistiefe zusammen hängen.
Schau mal hier und/oder hier, wobei der 2. Link für Apache 2.0 ist.
Wirklich schlau daraus werde ich nicht, ich kann nämlich kein Englisch.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

hm, Helfen tuts mir nicht gerade, zumal ich um diese Zeit der Englischen Sprache nicht mehr mächtig bin, habe ja jetzt sogar schon Probleme mitn Deutsch 

 In wie fern meinst du das mit der Verzeichniss Struktur?
 Die htacces liegt da wo die datenen auch sind welche es gilt aufzurufen, und der Pfad in der url verweist ebenfals gleich dahin.

 Es bleibt also alles inerhalb eines Ordners, und die Rewirte Engine on bleibt bestehen auf untervezeichnisse, sofern diese dort nicht Seperat Deaktiviert wird

 , Diese erfahrung habe ich jedenfals machen dürfen 



 Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Habe mal folgendes ausprobiert


 RewriteRule ^a.html /index.php


 Dort tut sich auch nichts.
*Fehlermeldung*
 No input file specified.

 Solangsam werde ich bekloppt


 Gruß Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Da kann ich dir nicht mehr weiterhelfen....bei dir läuft PHP als CGI-Modul, bei mir als Apache-Modul.

Schau mal hier nach, vielleicht wirst du schlau daraus: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/security.cgi-bin.php

Oder lasse PHP als Apache-Modul laufen.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Naja, nach dem ersten Linkbeispiel wird beim / das Ziel um ein Verzeichnis gekürzt.
Ich kann mir halt nur die Beispiele angucken und müsste danach rumprobieren.

Aber auf jedenfall weisst Du nun ja schonmal dass mod_rewrite prinzipell funktioniert.

Ich hab auch grad nen Schrecken bekommen als ich auf die Uhr gesehen habe.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder lasse PHP als Apache-Modul laufen.


  Wie mach ich das am besten?
 oder etwas das es automatisch installiert.
 SQL_Datenbank, PHPMYADMIN, PHP und Apache.


  Dr Dau stimmt ist schon etwas Spät 
  Ich Danke euch beiden aber das ihr euch die Zeit nehmt mir mal bei diesem Problem zu helfen. 





  Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir alles(Apache,MySQL,PHP) einzeln besorgt und installiert.
PHP für Windows bekommst du unter :http://de3.php.net/get/php-4.3.11-Win32.zip/from/a/mirror
...da ist das Apache-Modul dabei


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

> Es gibt zwei Arten, PHP mit Apache 1.3.x unter Windows aufzusetzen. Eine ist die Verwendung des CGI Moduls (php.exe), die andere ist der Einsatz der Apache Modul DLL. In beiden Fällen müssen Sie den Apache Server stoppen, und Ihre srm.conf oder httpd.conf editieren, um Apache für die Zusammenarbeit mit PHP zu konfigurieren.


Quelle

Das Forum ist ja zum helfen da.... nur scheint es mir so dass im moment recht wenig los ist.... liegen wohl alle lieber am Strand rum als vor dem PC zu hängen.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Danke 


    If you have Microsoft Visual Studio, you can also build PHP from the
    original source code.


 Hast du das schonmal Probiert Sven?


 Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Dr Dau, am Strand um diese Zeit? Wohl eher im Bett 
 Und ich bin jetzt zu müde um da durchzusteigen, will das aber jetzt machen.

 Ach mensch, nu find ich die Seite nicht mehr wo das stand wie man PHP als Modul Installiert :roleyes: und Warm ist mir auch noch.

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Um diese Zeit natürlich nichtmehr.... und abends hängen sie dann abgeschlafft aufm Sofa. 

hier --> http://www.perlunity.de/php/manual/install.apache.shtml

Aber jetzt wo ich XAMMP installiert habe, könnte ich eigentlich mal gucken was mein PHP-Script unter Win ausspuckt.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Ich habe folgendes gefunden
http://www.intermitto.net/php/installation/modul/

 Letzendlich meckert nun das er php4apache2.dll nicht Laden kann, obwohl der Pfad stimmt.

 Gruß

 Bin aber am weitewr Probieren, mal schauen.

 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Nö, ich hab doch kein Visual Studio

zu dem anderen:
in der httpd.conf folgendes eintragen:

```
LoadModule php4_module c:/pfad/zu/php/sapi/php4apache.dll
AddModule mod_php4.c
```
...und zwar vor der Zeile 815:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```

Dann vielleicht noch Zeile 611 entfernen:

```
ScriptAlias /php/ "c:/apache/php/"
```

Weitere Infos findest du in der install.txt im ZIP


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

So PHP ist nun ls Modul Installiert.

   The requested URL /ordner/aaa.html was not found on this server.

  Hm nu findet er nix mehr, ob wohl httpd.conf unverändert ist.

  Da bekommt man ja graue haare 

*Nachtrag:*
 Habe es mal so eben wie vion dir geschrieben gemacht Sven, gleiches ergebnis, er kann die aaa.html nicht finden.


 Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
 Überlegt man wie lange wir dort nun drann kleben ... hmpf
 ___________________________________________________________________



  Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Gibt es denn *C:/apache/htdocs/ordner/aaa.html*?


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Nein, gibt es nicht aber dafür folgenden eintrag in der .htaccess
 RewriteRule ^aaa.html /index.php


 Somit funktioniert mod_rewrite noch nicht.


 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Welche DLL hast Du denn jetzt angegeben?

Die php4apache2.dll ist für Apache 2.0
Du hast aber Apache 1.3, brauchst also die php4apache.dll


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Habe ich dannach geändert, nu funktioniert ja auch alles wie gehabt nur eben das er die Rewrite Rule Ignoriert und die aaa.html direkt sucht, ohne auf die index.php umzuleiten.


 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Wenn du http://localhost/ordner/aaa.html aufrufst, dann greift deine Regel nicht.

Die wirkt nur bei http://localhost/aaa.html


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Sven, also bei mir auf dem Server funktioniert das so.
  Es ist so das die htacces genau an der stelle liegt auf dem der Zugriff stattfindet, also im verzeichnis ordner.
 Wenn du da nun recht hast, wie kann ich also mod rewrite nur auf ordner anwenden lassen ohne das andere ordner davon Profitieren / Benachteiligt werden?
*
 Nachtrag:*
 Sven habe es gerade mal Probiert, hilft nicht, gleicher Fehler.

  Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Dass meinte ich ja vorhin mit Verzeichnis abschneiden, der / muss vor der *.php weg.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Ich hab es jetzt einfach mal so gemacht wie Sven sagte Hilft nicht, gleicher Fehler
 Mod Rewrite greift nicht ein.

 gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

phpinfo.php liegt im Homedir

Egal ob ich http://localhost/aaa.html oder http://localhost/neu/aaa.html aufrufe (in beiden Verzeichnisen ist die aaa.html nicht vorhanden), wird mir die phpinfo.php angezeigt.


```
RewriteEngine On
 
RewriteRule (.*).html phpinfo.php
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Du musst nur die rewriteRule so gestalten, dass sie das trifft, was du willst.

Wenn die .htaccess in dem Verzeichnis liegt, wo die Rules angewendet werden sollen, brauchen dich die übergeordneten Vezeichnisse nicht kümmern... für die hat die .htaccess keine Bedeutung.

Trotzdem erhält der Server bei einem Aufruf von  http://localhost/ordner/aaa.html
eine Anfrage nach /ordner/aaa.html .

deine RewriteRule beinhaltet einen Regexp... und dieser muss auf den Request zutreffen(das erste Slash kann man dabei vernachlässigen, das ist immer DOCUMENT_ROOT)

Es geht also um Reguläre Ausdrücke:
trifft *^aaa.html* als regulärer Ausdruck auf  *ordner/aaa.html* zu? Nein

trifft *.*/aaa.html* als regulärer Ausdruck auf  *ordner/aaa.html* zu? Ja


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Also warum Mod_rewrite nicht mehr Lief, war das die httpd.conf irgendwie wieder auf standart gestellt war 
  hab das geändert, und bekomme nun die Nachricht

  Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.


 Das dreht sich ja im Kreis 
 Ich werde Wahnsinnig ...


 Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Sven wie müsste das jetzt korrekt aussehen?
 so in etwa?


 RewriteEngine On
 RewriteRule ^/aaa.html ordner/index.php


 Klapt nicht er kann index.php nicht finden, so scheint mod_rewrite dann jetzt ordentlich zu Funktionieren nur findet er jetzt die datei nicht auf welche er weiterleiten soll.


 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht schmeisst du den ganzen XAMPP-Müll einfach runter und setzt den Server komplett neu auf....aus Einzelteilen.



```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule .*/aaa.html /ordner/index.php
```


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Kann eigentlich nicht passieren.... einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist dass die Systemwiederherstellung was überschrieben hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

XAMPP hat er nicht.... er hat ein älteres Komplettpaket, dazu fällt mir WAMPP ein.... den Vorgänger von XAMPP.

XAMPP hatte ich vorhin installiert.... weil ich PHP nicht auf die schnelle zum laufen bekommen hatte.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Es Funktioniert..... ich kann es kaum glauben, aber es Funktioniert   
 Das ist ja wie Weinachten 

 Foklgender Inhalt in der htacces

 RewriteEngine On
 RewriteRule ^aaa.html /ordner/index.php


 Wunderbar, ich Danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe 
 damit währe diese Kapitel dann auch mal Abgeschloßen  


 aber mal schauen wie es mit (.*) aussieht und er diese Regel auch Ordneltich umsetzt.


 Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

ne das greift nicht.


   wie kann bzw. muss ich denn das abändern?


   RewriteRule ^/News[_-]Neuigkeiten[_-]Nachrichten[_-](.*)[_-][_-](.*).html /ordner/news.php?seite=$1

   damit das wieder Funktioniert?


   Ahso dieses Paket was ich Installiert habe nennt sich PHPTriad oder PHPTraind.
  War ganz praktisch, setup.exe aufrufen und fertig.
  man muss dann nur noch SQL-DNT und Apache starten und alles lief wie gewollt.


   Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

(.*) sind Platzhalter, dass heisst alles was Du dafür in der Adressleiste eingibst, wird akzeptiert.

Ich habs mal mit thema_(.*)_(.*)_newpost_(.*).html probiert.
Die Datei habe ich thema_123_456_newpost_789.html genannt
Egal ob ich Zahlen hinzufüge/entferne oder änder, es wird mir trotzdem immer die Seite angezeigt.
Erst wenn ich bei den Buchstaben irgendwas mache leitet er auf die *.php um.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube es wäre sinvoll, wenn du zusätzlich zu den Rules einen kompletten Beispielrequest postest, bei dem das greifen soll(und nicht greift)...


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Ok

 Also htacces sieht so aus


 RewriteEngine On
 RewriteRule ^/aaa_(.*).html /ordner/index.php?styleid=$1



 Gebe ich nun in der adresszeile folgendes ein

http://localhost/ordner/aaa_2.html so sagt er mir

  The requested URL /ordner/aaa_2.html was not found on this server.


 Weiteres Problem ist das er jetzt anscheinend nicht mal mehr die rewrite Rule Benutzt.
 Sprich er greift auch dort nicht mehr wo es vorhin noch Funktionierte, und ich habe an den Konfigurations Dateien nichts verändert.
 Da wird man ja richtig blöe im kopf von. 


 Gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Also ich muss euch ja schon auf den Sender gehen 


 Ok habe jetzt folgendes gemacht


 RewriteRule ^aaa_(.*).html /VBULLETIN_3.0.7/index.php?styleid=$1

 Ich habe den Slash */* zwischen ^und aaa_(.*).html entfernt und es Funktioniert.
 jetzt möchte ich das mit den eigentlichen Regeln testen.
 Ich gehe jede wette ein da wird es nicht mehr Funktionieren, warum auch immer.


 Bis gleich 


 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht gehen wir 3 jetzt besser schlafen, und du liest dir morgen das Thema nochmal durch



> Es geht also um Reguläre Ausdrücke:
> trifft     *^aaa.html*   als regulärer Ausdruck auf *ordner/aaa.html* zu? Nein
> 
> trifft      *.*/aaa.html*   als regulärer Ausdruck auf *ordner/aaa.html* zu? Ja



....das hat deine frage nämlich bereits 10 posts, bevor du sie gestellt hast, beantwortet


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

hm, ich mal wieder.
  Also jetzt Funktioniert es doch.
  Wasn Glück das keiner auf die Wette eingegangen ist 


  Also wo es ja jetzt Funktioniert, habe ich da noch eine Frage
  und zwar benutze ich innerhalb der Regel folgendes

  News*[_-]*Neuigkeiten ...

  Siehe das Rotmarkierte.
 Das soll dafür dienen das er sowohl den unterstrich als auch minus Akzeptieren soll, tut er auch, gibt es dafür aber noch andere möglichkeiten? irgendwie bin ich der meinung das sei so nicht ganz korrekt.
  Weis nicht warum, ist halt so ein Gefühl welches ich habe.

  Sven ich bin  irgendwie zu Müde, aber will es halt hinbekommen  ich will muss und werde 



  Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

> *Text:*
> *.* Any single character
> *[*chars*]* Character class: One of chars
> *[^*chars*]* Character class: None of chars
> text1*|*text2 Alternative: text1 or text2





> *Grouping:*
> *(*text*)* Grouping of text
> (either to set the borders of an alternative or
> for making backreferences where the *N*th group can
> be used on the RHS of a RewriteRule with $*N*)


Demnach würde ich sagen es gehört in Klammern (_-)

[eines dieser Zeichen nehmen]
(diese_Zeichenkette_nehmen)


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

Funktioniert blos nicht.
 Habe das eben getestet, und (_-) Funktioniert nicht [_-] klapt aber 1.a


 Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2005)

Nö, das war schon richtig so, eckige Klammern definieren eine Zeichenklasse.
Es wird eine Übereinstimmung gefunden, wenn eines der angegebenen Zeichen vorhanden ist....also entweder _ oder -

Die runden Klammern dienen dazu, eine Referenz zu erzeugen, oder/und mehrere alternative Zeichenketten anzugeben.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Juni 2005)

ahh ok gut

 Dan ist das also doch korrekt 

 So nun deke ich währe das Thema genug durchgekaut 

 Ich Danke euch beiden fpür eure Hilfe, ohne euch hätt ich das wohl kaum geschaft 

 Besten Dank und kommt gut durch die Nacht, sofern da noch was von übrig ist 


 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2005)

Dann lag ich ja zumindest mit den [ ] nicht verkehrt..... auch wenn Babelfish sagt dass chars Putzfrauen heisst  

Auf jedenfall werde ich erst spät aufstehen. 
Euch auch eine gute Nacht.


----------

